# different styles of archery?



## oddball (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, I was just curious as to what styles of archery there are? All I know of are English and Mongolian, was just wondering if there are any other styles (such as how the arrow is held, types of bows, height is held, etc. etc.)


----------



## tellner (Apr 20, 2007)

Everyone who has bows has a style of archery. The "Eastern" one exemplified by the Mongols and other horse nomads of Asia spread from Hungary through the Muslim world into China. It's similar to that which is traditionally practiced in India. Japan has its own style which uses a longer bow, a different draw, and a glove instead of a thumb ring. Beyond that I know nothing.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 22, 2007)

The only variations I can think of apart from the Europe/Asian diachotomy are based on the types of bows being used.  The most powerful simple bows in the world come from Kenya, where draws weights of 130 - 150 lbs are not unheard of.  The bows used by the various Native American nations are surprisingly slack strung and draw only about 30 - 50 lbs.  i suppose these factors might produce different styles of archery.


----------



## kagegakure (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't seem to find anything on kanyan bows.  100+ pulling pressure, with no let off, is crazy...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 23, 2007)

kagegakure said:


> I can't seem to find anything on kanyan bows. 100+ pulling pressure, with no let off, is crazy...


 
I know what you mean.  I have seen some video and photo evidence that suggests that the Kenyans don't make a full draw on the arrow.  It looks like they draw about half the distance that you normally see in Europe and Asia.  It also seemed that they did not hold for very long.  I have a feeling that it might be a much less accurate style of archery.

The indians of the Amazon also use a short draw with their bows.  This is generally explained by the extraordinary length of their arrows and the heavily vegetated terrain they are operating in.  Still the arrows reach about 20 to 30 metres into the canopy so there must be some power in these bows as well.


----------



## kagegakure (Aug 8, 2007)

where'd you  get the footage?   i want to see...


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 8, 2007)

kagegakure said:


> where'd you get the footage? i want to see...


 
I would love to point you in the direction of the footage but I saw it in 1988 as part of an anthropology course.  You might be able to find some photos of the Kenyan bows in anthro texts.  The bows themselves didn't look that much different to the good old English longbow

There is plenty of footage of Amazonian and Bornean bow use available.  Try National Geographic.

I'm sorry, I can't give you specific references.  I really only noticed these things in passing while examining weapons and fighting in the Pre-Columbian Americas.  The Kenyan bows just stuck in my head.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 9, 2007)

I found a pretty good book on Japanese archery

Kyudo: The Essence and Practice of Japanese Archery




David C.
www.kempokarate.com
buy kenpo books


----------



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 11, 2007)

Actually , The Japanese draw are similar to the Eastern Oldworld Mainland Draw ( Mongol , Korean , Chinese , Magyar , Russian , Avars , Turkish and Hunnish ) , which is the Thumdraw but instead it is done with the glove instead of the thumbring and a longer draw because of the length of the bow . Those are influence by the Chinese or thumbdraw are suitable to be use on horseback ( well , this is not always the case as Lajos Kassai had demonstrated that horseback archery can also be done using the occidental way )

I am currently using Mongol Relfex bow .


----------



## arnisador (Aug 14, 2007)

"Kyudo: The Way of the Bow" by Feliks Hoff


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 14, 2007)

I apologize for not being able to give more information, but the school that I study sword at offers Kuk Kung, which is a Korean style of Archery using a Horn bow.  I don't know how the draw is accomplished exactly - but I do know that it begins with the bow pointed straight up, the sting is drawn, then the bow is aimed.  From what I understand, this style has some horse riding included.

http://www.koreanarchery.org/
http://www.atarn.org/korean/IA_kr_1.htm


----------



## Boomer (Aug 15, 2007)

I really know nothing about archery, but I have to say I got a chance to try my hand at kyudo several years ago.  Even the beginner's bow was damn near impossible for me to draw, and I'm no weakling.  
There's a very specialized breathing and meditation while shooting, which, to be frank, I had no patience for.

Here's a neat look at Kyudo:


----------



## IslandCrow (May 23, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> I apologize for not being able to give more information, but the school that I study sword at offers Kuk Kung, which is a Korean style of Archery using a Horn bow.  I don't know how the draw is accomplished exactly - but I do know that it begins with the bow pointed straight up, the sting is drawn, then the bow is aimed.  From what I understand, this style has some horse riding included.
> 
> http://www.koreanarchery.org/
> http://www.atarn.org/korean/IA_kr_1.htm




I've learned a bit of Korean archery, and it's definitely different from European archery.  The bow does indeed start pointing straight up, and you use draw as the bow is lowered.  In essence, not only are you drawing back on the bowstring, but you're pushing forward on the bow itself, giving you a good deal of pulling power.  Also, the draw is made with the thumb, which takes a lot of conditioning since that's a lot of pressure on just one "finger".  Of course, you can also use a piece of horn formed to the shape of your thumb, but I just consider that cheating (and I just haven't gotten the hang of it).  I saw a special on female Korean archers many years ago, and their precision with these bows at great distances (I believe they were shooting targets up to 150 meters away) was quite amazing.  I still have rather questionable accuracy at even 20 meters.


----------



## kaizasosei (May 24, 2009)

Do you know Kassai Lajos?  I have a bow made by him.  The panther or hungarian bow(symetrical) at 45 pounds.  
But for me 45 pounds is too strong for good practice.  I learned the hard way that you want a bow that you can really juice for all the power it has.  That way you get a feel for the parabolic nature of the arrows flight tragectory.   
With a strong bow you're fine at close distances because the arrow flies really straight and powerfully into the target with accuracy.  But as soon as you start playing with distance you see that you lack the necesssary feeling to place the arrows with accuracy.  Depending on you're strength it is better to get a bow at 25-30 pounds and really get a feel for it. idealy it would be good to slowly increase the strength i believe.   

Also, depending on how you shoot, the greater power takes it's toll on you fingers.  Once i shot so much i had to make many little cuts into my fingers to bleed them as they were red swolen and could have gotten infected.  i was too chicken at the time to make a big cuts, and it hurt.  i do have a horn thumb ring to shoot with thumb, but i don't use it that often, Kassai style uses the fingers-japanese style and mongolian uses the thumb and japanese style has a huge glove.

j


----------



## Bikewr (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's a page full of information on the various types of weapons and styles used by different Asian nations:

http://www.atarn.org/subject_index.htm

I saw a photo essay put up by these folks a couple of years ago from a big festival; quite interesting.


----------

